# Cops are paper tigers.



## Mankini (Jun 27, 2015)

http://www.maskmagazine.com/the-alien-issue/struggle/ten-ways-to-de-arrest-your-friends

Whether it takes place on a dark street or in organized civil disobedience, being arrested is isolating and humiliating. The police lash zip ties around our wrists and tear us from our friends to parade us from jail cell to court until someone makes bail or the DA dismisses the charges.

But we don’t always face arrest alone. When we gather at rowdy demonstrations or busy street corners, we’re not just there to make trouble; we show up to break free of the daily alienation forced on us by work or school. There we see people freeing their friends from the cops: they pull them away by sheer force, open cruiser doors to let arrestees go, or simply land a well-timed blow to the head of an arresting officer.

These simple actions show us that the law and the state are not supernatural forces, but relationships enforced at the hands of the police. That’s why we appreciate all the different ways people have figured out how to de-arrest each other. Check out these ten examples:


VIDS AT LINK


----------



## Kim Chee (Jun 27, 2015)

Careful, they'll shoot you if they don't think they're actions are being recorded.


----------



## Mankini (Jun 27, 2015)

They may push things too far and start some sort of nationwide version of the 1992 Watts riots.


----------



## Odin (Jun 27, 2015)

Edited for article text. multiple vids and pic through the link.

Priceless gif of protester doing the pepper spraying...
Cayenne pepper was always a favorite on pork. Spray away.


----------



## Andrea Van Scoyoc (Jun 27, 2015)

Being a pacifist, I can't condone violence against cops.

I also despise violent rioting and in particular, looting.

However, that goes both ways. Cops have no right putting their hands, batons or anything else on a peaceful demonstrator.

If they do, rain down on them, but don't make the first move.

The only way to end the sickening god complex so many of the Gestapo have, is to make sure we can never be blamed for any acts.

React, not act and record everything!

Cops are falling further, every day...and it's because we are smarter than they are.


----------



## Mankini (Jun 27, 2015)

Here's a thought: Citizens Arrest is an oft forgotten concept...Catch a cop doing something illegal. Arrest him, read him his rights, and have a nice cozy sub-basement readied for him in which he can languish until tried by a citizens' court. Repeat often enough, and maybe eventually they'll learn not to harass citizens. If you get caught, cite your legal right to enact a citizens' arrest. DIY justice is as American as apple pie.

CA Penal Code:
Sec. 837. A private person may arrest another:


For a public offense committed or attempted in his/her presence.
When the person arrested has committed a felony, although not in his presence.
When a felony has been in fact committed, and he or she has reasonable cause for believing the person arrested to have committed it.


----------



## Andrea Van Scoyoc (Jun 27, 2015)

I agree @voodoochile76 

The only thing is, I'm pretty sure the court would see in the cop's favor.

The courts and judges are even more corrupt than the cops are.

They're just better at keeping it out of the media.

There was a woman here, married to a judge. He was beating her and threatening to kill her.

She finally called the cops, had him arrested and it hit the media.

Immediately, a smear campaign was started against her, she was totally discredited and suddenly, he was back on the bench and she hasn't been heard from since.

My point is, you can't expect an American court to do the right thing...not when it's a fellow Nazi/Gestapo (enter your favorite derogatory word against authority, here) that appears in their court.

I like the idea of putting cops in their place... I just wish more people would do it.


----------



## Mankini (Jun 27, 2015)

In Denmark in the 40s there was a group called the Holger Danske. They were absolutely the most intense vigilantes I've ever heard of. Noone was safe from them: cops, collaborators, troops, you name it.


----------



## Andrea Van Scoyoc (Jun 27, 2015)

Awesome...


----------



## Tude (Jun 28, 2015)

<snort> hehe - some interesting info here.

Some shit I would never be involved in actually ... always ran out of things that went sour and got away. Oh and that was in the 80's


----------



## Deleted member 2626 (Jun 28, 2015)

Monkeywrenching should be reuped. Look up the book that is in depth every detail stated on a lot of ways to do this. Not so much killing piglets and politicians, I have no real problems with way out there extremists. I have the book and it basically is about taking back nature but I am always ready for the next wild step past where we destroy society. Some will disagree but I don't care this earth of wild at one time and it will be again but I would like to see it moving a little quicker. I met a lady who said we have politics and civilization for a reason it came about because it was supposed too, pahhh this means nothing anyhow to even say it, my apologies this cop bull shit is getting old. I never have much trouble but just seeing them, especially more than one or two or three a day gets me sickTo serve and protect. Yes we'd be less safe I think without them but oh well we all were living pretty brutally just a few hundred or less years ago.


----------



## Mankini (Jun 28, 2015)

I read Derrick Jensen's Endgame and was interested in the guy's thoughts. But I disagree with him because while he advocates a lot of stuff, he doesn't seem willing to try to improve anything himself. Saving the world means being willing to step up. There is a similar writer in Finland named Pentti Linkola. Jensen's depressed: Linkola's a misanthrope. Despairing and grumpy dudes cant improve anything. Only hope will. A true enemy of degenerate civilization will do ''the right thing'': feeding people; housing people; doing good in general. Anybody can cry about problems; a guy with guts will alleviate suffering.


----------



## Kal (Jun 28, 2015)

@Andrea Van Scoyoc you are so right.


----------



## lone wolf (Jun 28, 2015)

i despise anyone in a position of authority but i can't see any good coming from fighting police, not physically anyway. it is the people they work for that are pulling the strings. cops are organized terrorists and they can't see past the brainwashing of the academy. the violence will only get worse if the people choose to attack the terrorist organization.

some of those gifs were a bit extreme in that link.


----------

